# My baby flew away :(



## Ssarebearr (Sep 18, 2013)

I can't stop beating myself up over it. 
I was stupidly walking with her to my car (a few feet from my door) and she didn't like the way I was holding her so she started flying!!

I was so scared. I followed her two houses down and she landed in a huge tree.
Me and my boyfriend waited five hours below the tree in a neighbors yard, whistling to her.

We put her cage on another neighbors roof, and went home to 
Have a bite to eat. We hear her screaming, rush outside and she's flying again!! (Her wings are not clipped, because she had too many blood feathers the vet said when I went to take her in for her wing clipping)
REALLY high too!!! She lands in another tree, we spend another 30 minutes trying to find her.. We see her flying again and screaming, and she lands onto a electricity pole. Two houses down from our place.

It starts getting dark and it gets worse- it begins to pour!!!  
Me and my boyfriend stand out in the pouring rain just staring at her, hoping she will try to fly and her wet feathers will bring her down. However it's been three hours since and she's still up there. I am so scared that she will get hypothermia.

She's a bad flier so I guess that's why she won't fly to us when were running after her holding our arms out and whistling our lungs out.
I have checked on her several times since then, I have tried whistling and she only turns her head. She has not eaten the whole day..
I am so worried and devastated..

We put her cage on top of my car hoping she would see it.
I am going to wake at 4:45 tomorrow to see if it is light then. I'm hoping she will be okay. She's very high up. I plan on parking my car closer to her, with her cage on top, and whistling to her. I'm so scared she will start flying around again and land in a different place. 

I am so scared and so sad and so angry at myself.. My heart hurts so much. She is my little baby. My best friend.. 
Any ideas of how I can lure her down?? Or have her fly lower??? She flies so high!!!


----------



## Astarael90 (Jun 7, 2012)

Omg this is so sad!!! My heart is breaking for you!! I have no idea how to help you I'm sorry  let us know what happens


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm so sorry. Luckily she is still within your area, though. Are you able to climb up to where she is? A tall ladder? Use a net or something to throw over her? If it's wet and you can force her to move she will not be able to fly far, and you could catch her. I don't really know what else to say. I really hope you get your baby back!!


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm so sorry  I hope she comes back to you safe soon


----------



## Ssarebearr (Sep 18, 2013)

Hello thanks to everyone for their replies! I unfortunately live in a small apt and don't have any need for long nets or ladders or anything of the sort  plus, where she is on the telephone pole (electrical pole I called it?? lol it was a very long day) its too high up for a ladder to reach...

It is currently 4:54 AM and I went to check on her. She's still there. I thought I saw her move a bit. I moved my car with her cage closer to her, but hopefully not too close that she won't feel comfortable flying to.. 

I cant fall back asleep. Too worried. Waiting for it to get lighter so I can go out and try to coax her down. I know birds fly early in the morning but she cannot see in the dark well as you all probably know about cockatiels, so I'm wondering if she will fly herself or if she will wait..

Just praying that she sees her cage and this works.. If I do get her back i will be the happiest mama ever. And if not I'll probably kick myself for the rest of forever for being so close yet so far... ugh.. wish me luck! My little kiwi is a trooper for sticking it out this long!


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

I just went through a really similar thing, so I really feel for you! My number one piece of advice is call your local bird rescue! Also, do NOT lose sight of her. If you can keep a "watch" have someone switch off with you and take shifts. But whatever you do, keep her in your sight.

When Flower (my cockatoo) flew away yesterday, I immediately called a local bird rescue to ask for help. Once I was able to get a visual on her, the man who runs the rescue posted an urgent help request on Facebook, people shared it, and local lady who had a tall ladder came over to help me. If I had not reached out for help, I'm sure I would never have gotten her back.

Don't give up...I'm really hoping you get your baby back!


----------



## Ssarebearr (Sep 18, 2013)

moonchild said:


> I just went through a really similar thing, so I really feel for you! My number one piece of advice is call your local bird rescue! Also, do NOT lose sight of her. If you can keep a "watch" have someone switch off with you and take shifts. But whatever you do, keep her in your sight.
> 
> When Flower (my cockatoo) flew away yesterday, I immediately called a local bird rescue to ask for help. Once I was able to get a visual on her, the man who runs the rescue posted an urgent help request on Facebook, people shared it, and local lady who had a tall ladder came over to help me. If I had not reached out for help, I'm sure I would never have gotten her back.
> 
> Don't give up...I'm really hoping you get your baby back!


Very sorry it happened to you  to me it is worse than her dying. Because I know it is my fault and I cant do anything to help her even though she is out alone, scared, hungry and probably crying. I know this sounds terrible but if she doesn't make it back I hope someone will take her in, or she will die a very quick and painless death instead of one from hunger or hypothermia.. 

So I went out when the sun rose and she saw me and heard me... saw her cage and everything but I guess she was too scared to fly down.. she ended up flying like a few feet down onto a telephone line.. so I ran out into the middle of the road to try and coax her down.. held out a wooden broom in hopes she would think of her perch and land on it... 
nope.
She started flying again, and screaming. I was calling to her and trying to run over so I could see where she was going but soon I could hardly hear her and could not see her which means she is further away now. Such a disappointment :'( we drove around where I thought she landed but could not find her.

I called all the nearby vets and gave them my info. Posted an ad on craigslist offering a 250$ reward, and I am going to the library tomorrow to print out flyers. Only one problem: its very rainy here! I don't want the flyers to get wet.. :/ any ideas?


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Oh, no...I'm so sorry.  You can use clear tape to protect the flyers. Make sure to post on parrotalert.com as well as Craigslist. To look for her, you might want to pick up some binoculars. Don't lose hope...she is probably still close by in the area. Call every vet's office in the area, as well as pet stores, and put up flyers everywhere you can. You can also put an ad in the newspaper.


----------



## Fortunate (Oct 31, 2011)

oh no!! how aweful!!

Has happened to me before but luckily I managed to track him down and catch him.
Why not laminate the flyers or put them in ziplock bags or plastic sleeves? We get a lot of rain here too and the ziplock bags work wonders.


----------



## kan3288 (Jan 28, 2013)

I know it's hard but try to stay positive! Same thing happened to me a couple years ago. He was fully flighted, and every time we tried to coax him out of a tree, he'd get scared and fly away screaming to another tree. We finally lost sight of him after several hours of following, and I was devastated. However, a few days later someone called us to say that they ran into the person who had found our bird about 1/4 mile away. We were able to get into contact with them, and we got him back!

Posting fliers and calling vets/bird rescues can make a HUGE difference. If we hadn't posted fliers, nobody would have known to call us when they found him. Even though it may not seem like it, he will get tired and hungry soon, so he will probably be more willing to fly to somebody, or he may be easier to catch.

Don't give up and keep us posted!


----------



## kan3288 (Jan 28, 2013)

P.S.- My incident happened at the end of November where the average nightly temp here is about 35F. I can't imagine it gets remotely close to that in HI (especially now), so I wouldn't worry too much about hypothermia. It's crazy what birds can survive if they have the will.


----------



## Chipper&Trillie (Sep 1, 2013)

I think, you have a good chance to get your baby back. I heard, on the third day their surviving instinct kicks in and they actively search for food. I agree, as long as you can see the bird, chances are great. Do not leave the location where you see her. Take turns. 
Never heard about bird rescue. Today is a month since I lost mine  Unfortunetely I didn't see which way he went (he escaped from the cage on the porch while I was inside). Have been searching since that but no luck so far. My Chipper looks exactly like the bird of kan3288. 

Posters. Use heavy duty clear tape and put it over all important info (basically cover info with tape). Be laconic. This way you can preserve the info. You can also laminate posters, but its expensive. Or, use a sleeve (protective sheets) but I found that those don't last in the rain. 

You can also write on the back window of you car with glass marker. TALK to all the neighbors as well. Hand out posters. Good luck.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm so sorry. I hope you get her back soon. Here is an article with some helpful tips.

http://goodbirdinc.blogspot.com/2008/08/when-flighted-parrot-escapes.html?_sm_au_=iVV6PrrjS0R1JqZ6


----------



## vizionblind (May 2, 2011)

any update?


----------



## Ssarebearr (Sep 18, 2013)

Hello everyone and thank you so much for all of your replies!! They are greatly appreciated, and you guys were right! We found her later that day (yesterday)!
My boyfriend convinced me to go somewhere with him so I wouldn't be stuck crying at home lol, and we returned at about 2PM. I was so tired from running around the day before and getting up early to try and get her down that I knocked out, but luckily he faintly heard her screaming, looked at the window and saw a white bird flying to an apartment balcony. 

We drove over there, ran out and started whistling and she responded! After having help from some of the lovely residents we located her on a specific balcony, but the people weren't home. We held our arms out and called to her but she started flying away again, we were so scared that would be the last we saw of her.
However, she landed on a hallway balcony two flights down, my boyfriend went down, calmly approached her and threw his shirt over her.
If I were to go and get her she would fly away again, because I am too 'careful' with her, but he got a good grip on her so she wouldn't fly.
Took her to the vet immediately and they examined her, and clipped her wings. She's eating fine (with the help of some special formula she probably doesn't need but that I bought anyways) and is safe!

So cute, me and my boyfriend gave her love when she came back and she couldn't stop doing her happy chirp.

And for anyone who might stumble across this because their bird flew away, this is the most important advice I think: *do NOT give up* and have someone to help you!! 
If I didn't spend so much time calling to her and running around to know where she is, I wouldn't have found her. Heck, if my lovely boyfriend wasn't there to help me I wouldn't have found her! 

I am so grateful that you guys and my friends and family encouraged me and gave me hope! 

Yesterday morning after she flew away was so gloomy and rainy, after we found her the sun came out and started shining! Such an amazing day and a huge experience. My best friend is back with me.


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

Yay! What a heartwarmiing story.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Yay! I love happy endings.  So glad she's back.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

OMG! YAAAAY! SO glad you found her. 

Are you going to keep her wings clipped? The gentleman who runs the bird rescue, who helped me get Flower back, has urged me to clip her, but I don't feel right about it. It isn't because she is flighted that she got away...it's because I was careless. When I first adopted her, she was obese and lacked confidence due to being clipped her whole life and kept in a small cage. Since her wings have grown back, she's really "blossomed" and gotten so much healthier and happier. Rather than take that away from her on account of one mistake (of mine), I am simply taking this as a warning to be extra careful for the rest of our lives together. I know every bird and every situation is different, but that's how I personally feel about it.


----------



## SlightlyNorth (May 26, 2014)

I'm really glad you got her back, my goodness! I don't have a bird yet, but my dog has run away a few times and it is one of the most stressful things ever to go through.


----------



## Ssarebearr (Sep 18, 2013)

Yes, I asked the vets to clip her wings while I was there. I like letting them grow out a bit, so she can at least fly to the other room. This whole experience was pretty scary so I don't think I will be comfortable with her having full wings again  plus in Hawaii it gets pretty muggy, and most places don't have central AC, just ceiling fans. And before when her wings weren't clipped she had to stay in her cage more often because of the fans!

I'm sorry about your dog, SlightlyNorth  hopefully he will not do it again. It is very scary and stressful! The guilt that comes with it and not knowing if they're ok or not is just terrible


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

I would still never let her out when the ceiling fan is on, or take her outside, clipped wings or not...too risky! For now I am just glad she is home safe, though.


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

So very happy to hear you had a happy ending! It is a relief you baby is home safe.


----------



## kan3288 (Jan 28, 2013)

Yayy!! So happy your story had a good ending!


----------



## Tacotielca (Dec 3, 2013)

Flying away, egg binding, and ceiling fans... Three of my worst fears (for Taco). So happy you got your best friend back. Hope she doesn't venture off again.


----------



## Bagheera (Feb 27, 2014)

I am so happy to hear that you got her back! Best news ever! Congrats! <3


----------



## Newtonian (Feb 19, 2014)

Hurray for happy endings!


----------



## Chipper&Trillie (Sep 1, 2013)

Congrats! 
How long was she away?


----------



## Fortunate (Oct 31, 2011)

Im so happy for you! ive been following this thread hoping for a happy ending! I would never cope if my babies flew away!


----------



## Clair (Jul 31, 2012)

I've been following it too, hoping for a happy ending. Yay!!!!!


----------



## Lu*lu (Jul 4, 2013)

Best case scenario for losing a bird; you never lost sight of her. Soooo happy for you and relieved for baby. I lost my cockatiel on Oahu, too, there is an "Aloha Parrot Association" that will send out alerts for your bird. Hawaii is the best place to lose a bird though; no predatory birds, mild temperatures, plenty of food and water. The #1 thing to worry about is someone keeping the bird...once again, very very happy for you!


----------



## Ssarebearr (Sep 18, 2013)

Chipper&Trille, she was away for approx 30 hours, poor baby  
Thanks again everyone for sending positive thoughts 
Lulu, wow, someone else from Oahu! I am on the windward side and it was raining a lot when she was out so the weather wasn't that great  although probably a lot better than how cold some of the mainland states can get.
I was thinking that it was a horrible place for her to get lost, considering how many trees and plants we have here, but once I think about it, it is a lot better. Not only because of those reasons but because it is a little less industrialized than the mainland, probably meaning less chances of her getting hurt or slamming into a window. 

I've heard of the Hawaiian Parrot association, it sounds so cool! I would love to attend their meetings but unfortunately do not have money to spend on monthly membership dues!


----------



## Carrie88 (Sep 20, 2013)

Yaaay, such a happy ending!! My heart sank when I read the first post but so much happiness and relief when I read you found her.

I lost my cockatiel last year. It was my fault, i put her outside in her cage and didnt realise the door wasnt shut properly and she got out and flew away. Sadly we never got her back and even though it was 15 months ago, I still feel guilty for it.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

So happy for you that you got your baby back!! Congrats


----------



## Ssarebearr (Sep 18, 2013)

Thank you Charvicki!! 

And Carie88 I'm so terribly sorry  Do you have one now? I was feeling so sad when I thought she couldn't come back, and my boyfriend was talking about getting me a new one, not necessarily to replace her but to help me not fall into a depression, because me being the overly sensitive person I am, probably would have.


----------



## puffsmum (Apr 29, 2014)

Awwww so sad, I hope you can catch your baby soon


----------



## Lu*lu (Jul 4, 2013)

Ohhh yes, I'm on windward too, out in the boonies! I'm not a member of the association but in case you do ever lose a bird again god forbid, they will contact you and give you really good tips, they have helped countless people find their birds specifically in Hawaii because they really care. They called me after I left a hysterical email on their site and really calmed me down... it was very sweet of them!


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Oh yay! I was a bit late on this thread so I was reading it thinking 'oh no' and then I read you got her back.

I am so happy for you.


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm so glad you got her back safe at home


----------

